
Boeing – master of financial engineering instead of aircraft engineering - SQL2219
https://wolfstreet.com/2020/01/20/after-blowing-43-bn-on-share-buybacks-in-6-years-boeing-scrambles-to-borrow-10-bn-on-top-of-the-9-5-bn-credit-line-it-got-in-oct-to-fund-the-surging-costs-of-its-737-max-fiasco/
======
chmaynard
I took the liberty of editing a sentence near the end of the article.

> Steven Udvar-Hazy, executive chairman of aircraft leasing company Air Lease,
> which has 150 of these cursed planes on order, said, according to Reuters,
> that his company “asked Boeing to get rid of that word MAX. I think that
> word MAX should go down in the history books as a bad name for an aircraft.”

Should read:

> ... Air Lease ... “asked Boeing to get rid of ... MAX. I think that ... MAX
> should go down in the history books as a bad ... aircraft.”

------
alfromspace
The continuously-activating MCAS is such a monumentally stupid and dangerous
system that I think you'd be a fool to trust any Boeing-engineered aircraft.
I'll be avoiding them for the next few decades.

